# New Algae Sucker?



## 1stfishies (Feb 25, 2007)

:fish: Yea, I have a 20 gallon with 3 fish (started off with them) I........I have 2 Cardinal Tetras and 1 Pregnant Black Molly... I plan on getting 3 more fish... 1 algae sucker(Pleco) and 2 more cardinals tetras....

Should I get 3 tetras or just 2... Is 4 alright for the little guys? They're growing and dont want them to be sad.... Thanks 4 you help:fish:


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

4 is the bare minimum i would go. i think 6 is a good number


----------



## Giddy012 (Feb 16, 2007)

Same here, 6 may be better. It would look much cooler


----------



## goldseverum109 (Mar 7, 2007)

if by algae sucker you mean plecostomus catfish you might not want to get one of those, since they are way 2 large for your tank, and possibly to agressive for your fish, however their are alot of other suckermouth scavengers that could work, maybe a yoyo loach? or 1 or a few Corydora would be cool.


----------



## 1stfishies (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks for your help everyone!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Look into a bristlenose or rubberlip pleco. They stay small (4 inches) and will fit your tank nicely. A pair of either one would work.


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

I think both would work too. Just do as many as you think you can get in there, without overcrowding obviously. I do think that they would be happy either way.


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

For the suckerfish, do not get

* common pleco
* sucking loach/Chinese algae eater

As they get wayyyy too big and the loach also gets nasty. Damon's suggestions are good, and also otocinclus catfish would work. They are very small (about 1") and although fairly dull colored, they are quite active and fun to watch. I have them in a tank with neon tetras and end up watching the little cats more! If you go the oto route, you need to get at lest 3 of them, and you need to have a fairly well established tank... Ooops, yours is probably not, so maybe this wasn't such a good suggestion after all...


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

My platys eat any algae that grows in the tank, so I've never needed one! They suck everything clean


----------



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

HHAHAAHAHA...who said that plecos were aggressive? There is no such thing! They are really peaceful! Maybe crazy different breeds of em...but not the common, which is really the only one ever at the lfs. But yeah cories are great!!!! Get like...3 or them. They are schooling fish, so they like it better with more. I would get 3....and not the Green or Emerald cories because they get wayy too big. But albinos, spotted, or pygmies would be nice.


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

Cories are lovely fish, but (as far as I know!) they don't eat algae. And I didn't say that the pleco would get aggressive, I said that the sucking loach/Chinese algae eater would get aggressive. 

I wish I had space for a common pleco, they really do look cool. But my local fish shop (which is only like three miles from my house as the crow flies, slightly longer to drive or cycle there) has several different plecos, including bristlenose and clown. They also have some really neat-looking farlowellas, which I believe aren't plecos but are also algae eating catfish. This is a new shop, less than a year old, and I am SO HAPPY that they are here. (It's a new branch of Maidenhead Aquatics, for any Brits here.)


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2007)

Dont get cardnal tetra they are dyed which is cruel and they lose thwere color after they dye dissapates


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2007)

No eon. They are not dyed. That is their natural color.


----------



## angelfishamy (Jul 22, 2006)

Hahahah eon I can tell you are very superior to me in the area of fishkeeping.They are naturally that color and most all of them are caught from the wild because they are hard to breed in captivity.


----------



## 1stfishies (Feb 25, 2007)

Alright, I'm going to the Fish store tonight ot get some more. I'm still gonna get Cardinals, I dont care if they're dyed. I cant just abandon them.


----------



## Daniel1 (Aug 30, 2006)

They are not dyed, that's their natural color, don't pay attention to eon, Ive never seen any constructive post from him/her.


----------



## 1stfishies (Feb 25, 2007)

Eon= Losereon....  Bad joke


----------

